
Every NIMBY’s Speech at a Public Hearing - minikites
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/every-nimbys-speech-at-a-public-hearing
======
kjs3
I've been to this meeting in my town more than once. Second place is "I moved
here because I love everything about this place, except for the things that
made it possible (diversity, taxes), so we need to get rid of the things that
I don't like...".

